# Any idea whats wrong with my TV?



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 22, 2016)

So I decided to play on my N3DSXL using NTRViewer and then this happens (yes im in my underwear) and I have no idea what's wrong is there a specific part I need to or can replace I called Vizio and they want to charge me 100 for coming out then 200-300 for whatever part it may need. Here's a pic for model number  


Spoiler: Tag


----------



## phalk (Apr 22, 2016)

The brand


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 22, 2016)

phalk said:


> The brand


Check the Tag spoiler


----------



## phalk (Apr 22, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Check the Tag spoiler



No, I mean the problem is that your TV is a Vizio TV.
Vizio is shit.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 22, 2016)

phalk said:


> No, I mean the problem is that your TV is a Vizio TV.
> Vizio is shit.


The brand is but the TV is from about 4 years ago and has a crazy refresh rate of 480Hz and is 3D capable also it was the only 50 inch I could find that didn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 22, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> HDMI ports might be bad. Are they bent or damaged in any way?


No the TV is in very good condition nothing is plugged in but the power


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 22, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> And how long ago have you purchased it? If its still in warranty you might be able to RMA (or whatever its called) it and get a new one


Out of warranty by about two years


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 22, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 22, 2016)

The constant vertical bars is not good and the messed up menu just on normal screen is not great either. I would have to pull it apart to say what goes as it could be a whole bunch of things from the digital boards to the decoders to the edge connectors inside the thing -- if I could poke, prod and freeze it I could tell more but the TV is not on my workbench so I am limited to everything it could be. I would be very surprised if it was just a couple of capacitors or a loose connector or something as basic as those, in some cases it could be a simple board swap but that is not a fun path to head down if you are not otherwise versed in TVs.
Does it do it from powering on or only after it had been on for a while? Did it suddenly appear or has it had a few odd things happen before this?

If they are willing to fix/replace it for $400 max then go with that, however that would be a foolish bet for them to make as it could cost them an awful lot more (even if they have the parts to supply at cost) and a quick scan of amazon says there are other large TVs if you want them -- 3d has died again (come back either in 20 years when they want to try once more, or about 7 years if the heads up display thing takes off) and do you actually have content that can make use of that crazy a refresh rate?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 22, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> The constant vertical bars is not good and the messed up menu just on normal screen is not great either. I would have to pull it apart to say what goes as it could be a whole bunch of things from the digital boards to the decoders to the edge connectors inside the thing -- if I could poke, prod and freeze it I could tell more but the TV is not on my workbench so I am limited to everything it could be. I would be very surprised if it was just a couple of capacitors or a loose connector or something as basic as those, in some cases it could be a simple board swap but that is not a fun path to head down if you are not otherwise versed in TVs.
> Does it do it from powering on or only after it had been on for a while? Did it suddenly appear or has it had a few odd things happen before this?
> 
> If they are willing to fix/replace it for $400 max then go with that, however that would be a foolish bet for them to make as it could cost them an awful lot more (even if they have the parts to supply at cost) and a quick scan of amazon says there are other large TVs if you want them -- 3d has died again (come back either in 20 years when they want to try once more, or about 7 years if the heads up display thing takes off) and do you actually have content that can make use of that crazy a refresh rate?


Think Someone would buy it as is for 1k? I just turned it on and was working again but the screen started to flicker with some buzzing when I plugged in a laptop I have through HDMI so I unplugged it


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 22, 2016)

1K USD? Thankfully my chair has arms on it again or I would have fallen off of it in shock and laughter. Most places would do well to let you add it to their scrap pile, or if they had a compatible model or something they could scavenge parts from then that might see a token sum change hands. $1K is not even dreaming it is straight up all the drugs induced fantasy.
If you want to con someone into buying a TV on the way out then that is on you.

Anyway working and then not working when it has to decode HDMI would point the finger at one of the decoder boards, which might also deal with the OSD. Outside chance it could be a simple fault but more likely it is one of the big boy chips. A pity as I just found the sustain board (one of the other things to go on screens) for that for not the most money. You can try to find a local TV repair type and they might just have a replacement board available to them (don't ask for a given board unless you know, let them diagnose it), rates would probably be better than whatever vizio are offering.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 22, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> 1K USD? Thankfully my chair has arms on it again or I would have fallen enough of it in shock and laughter. Most places would do well to let you add it to their scrap pile, or if they had a compatible model or something they could scavenge parts from then that. $1K is not even dreaming it is straight up all the drugs induced fantasy.
> If you want to con someone into buying a TV on the way out then that is on you.
> 
> Anyway working and then not working when it has to decode HDMI would point the finger at one of the decoder boards, which might also deal with the OSD. Outside chance it could be a simple fault but more likely it is one of the big boy chips. A pity as I just found the sustain board (one of the other things to go on screens) for that for not the most money. You can try to find a local TV repair type and they might just have a replacement board available to them (don't ask for a given board unless you know, let them diagnose it), rates would probably be better than whatever vizio are offering.


I bought it for well over 1k the amount escapes me. I guess ill take it to local repair shop and see if they can identify the problem


----------



## PattyFatty (May 7, 2016)

Did you ever get your TV fixed?


----------

